# Eigener Webserver



## mafu (2. August 2007)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich hätte eine Frage und zwar ich würde mir gern selbst einen Webserver einrichten.
Ich habe dazu einen Server auf dem Windows Server 2003 Installiert ist.
Jetzt die Frage was brauche ich alles für Dienste,Programme um diesen zum laufen zu bringen?
Eine weitere Frage ist ich weiß das es Confixx gibt für die Einstellungen,`Benutzerverwaltung, usw. jetzt braucht man das um eine Homepage auf einen Webserver zu stellen oder braucht man da was anderes?
Gibt es auch kostenlose Software für diese Lösung?


mfg Roman


----------



## pamax (2. August 2007)

Hi,

also wenn man schon Windows Server 2003 hat, gibt es da natürlich die eine Möglichkeit den IIS Server von Microsoft zu verwenden. Man kann aber auch einen Apache Server laufen lassen. Wo steht der Server? Wenn er bei dir zu Hause steht, dann musst du eine dynamische DNS einrichten.(weil deine IP sich dann stetig verändert) Wenn du von zu hause aus hostest ist der Speed nicht gerade berauschend. Wenn du auf den Windows Server voll zugreifen kannst, brauchst du kein Confix; du kannst ja auch die Windows Server Administration benutzen.

mfg pmx


----------



## mafu (2. August 2007)

Ich will ihn auch momentan nur zum Testen ausprobieren.
also gut wenn ich den IIS hab ich auch drauf, und Apache.

ja und wenn ich dann mehrere homepages drauf laufen lassen will, wie wird das dann geregelt?

Ich habe momentan mal das "Cube-Panel" installiert. aber des will auch nicht so richtig.

Gibts da irgendwo en Tut. wo ich schauen kann was ich alles brauche oder wie ich es konfig. muss?

mfg Roman


----------

